# Difference between Cotic soul,Solaris and bfe



## rideswithmoobs (6 Aug 2016)

What's really the difference between these 3 bikes from Cotic ?


----------



## Cubist (6 Aug 2016)

Solaris is a 29er.

Bfe is a chromoly steel 26 trail hardtail. Slackish geometry, loads of standover , massively strong and capable of huge abuse.A true hooligan hardtail, from the outset capable of taking a 150mm fork. 

Soul was originally a 26, but now 650b. Mk one was rated up to 130mm fork, but in later guises up to 140mm. Built using reynolds 853 tubing in the main triangle it has identical geometry to the BFe, but is considerably lighter. Despite the lower weight it is capable of just ss much abuse as the BFe, but costs half as much again frame only. 

Cornered the market, or true trendsetters. I have a mk3 Soul 26, and cannot ever envisage selling it.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (6 Aug 2016)

I thought the BFe was the cheaper of the two


----------



## Cubist (6 Aug 2016)

Yes, it is.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (6 Aug 2016)

Cubist said:


> Yes, it is.



Ah yep I misread your post. Thanks for the info cubist


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Aug 2016)

A mate of mine has been looking at the cotic, would the BFe be a good do it all MTB, he wants to ride in lakes and Scotland and do some 24hr events eventually but not wanting to spend stupid money on bling if the standard BFe will suffice and can upgrade later if needed. Or would the Soul be better ? 
Any other decent suggestions like Whyte, or orange, ? 
Max his dearest will let him part with is £1500-2k


----------

